# Speakers



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok guys, most of my ecaller is done, now I need to decide on speakers. I'm looking for recommendations. I see that radioshack has a few different powerhorn speakers and was wondering if its worth spending the extra cash to get the 100 watt speaker or go with the 50 watt. I have enough power to run the 100 watt but I'm wondering if I need all the volume, last year we usually only ran about half volume on the old ecaller. Any info you guys can give me on speakers would be appreciated, horn speakers or not.
Thanks


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

the 50 watt will be more than enough


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

If you have enough power to run a 100 watt speaker use a 100 watt speaker. Sooner or later you will crank the volume and kill the 50 watt.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

do you guys think that this type of speaker would work for an ecaller....??

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp ... 4000658421

Thanks for the help


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

I used two marine waterproof speakers last year with no problems, and am using four this year. I mounted them right into the bodies of magnum shell decoys.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

So would that type be adaquate(sp) ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll have to buy a box for those, they wouldn't work well as is.

Do you have an amp...or running a CD player that has a built-in amp? What is the output?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a giftcard to bestbuy and im trying to get somestuff together to build and ecaller. I think id get a CD deck and if needbe an amp and either mount them on a seperate box , the same box that contains the cd deck or a goose shell.

I have 70 bucks towards an ecaller from bestbuy. What would be your best advice on how to spend it towards an ecaller?

Not trying to hijack the thread guys.....

Thanks RL


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

As far as my ecaller I'm running a pyriamid 240 watt amp with 2 channels so 120 watts per channel and a cd player as my source but I'm still undecided on speakers, what is everyone else using? how many watt, what size amp, style, whatnot? I'm running a few of these homemade ecallers so I'm willing to try different speakers on them all till I find what the birds like.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

goose guy , where did you get your amp?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

ebay, 20 bucks a piece, can't beat that


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you use 2?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i am gonna hijack a hijacked thread... does anybody know if you need a 2 channel amp with 240 watts. the speakers i am looking at are only 15 watts a piece. will they be loud enough???


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

It doesnt hurt to get the 240 two channel amp in case you did get bigger speakers. I woould have to go with the 50w speakers-15 seems a little low to me but thats just my opinion


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

how long would a 12 amp battery power a 240 watt amp


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

If your amp says 240 watt it is probably peak power. True power (RMS) will be 120 watts. Your 15 watt speakers will be loud.........but not for very long. 50 watt speakers are closer but still borderline if you use the full output of the amp.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there a risk of burning up say 50 watt speakers running them on a channel that can produce 120 watts?


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

If you have speakers capable of handling 60 watts RMS, power up the system, turn on the CD with volume completely off, and slowly increase the volume to see what it sounds like. The amp will have its own gain control, and I recommend setting this when you have the CD at full volume so that you will know the max output you have and won't have any distortion or damage to your speakers. You should not need to set the gain any higher than about 1/2 to 3/4 on the amp. A 50 watt speaker should handle it as long as you don't run the amp gain on max. Your battery will last longer with the amp gain on 1/2.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

markb said:


> If you have speakers capable of handling 60 watts RMS, power up the system, turn on the CD with volume completely off, and slowly increase the volume to see what it sounds like. The amp will have its own gain control, and I recommend setting this when you have the CD at full volume so that you will know the max output you have and won't have any distortion or damage to your speakers. You should not need to set the gain any higher than about 1/2 to 3/4 on the amp. A 50 watt speaker should handle it as long as you don't run the amp gain on max. Your battery will last longer with the amp gain on 1/2.


EXACTLY

You dont want that thing blasting that loud and distorted anyway. Just a nice realistic sound.


----------

